# Mom's vaxxed friends have covid



## chic (May 2, 2022)

My mom was told her friend and his wife, both vaxxed, I don't know if they are boosted too,   have covid. The wife is a shut in who only sees her husband and he wears a mask 24/7 almost, even outdoors. He tests himself all the time so he's probably just covid positive and not sick. It does happen and I guess masks don't handle the job.He is quarantining himself.

Mom is keeping her distance. She hasn't had covid yet.


----------



## Chris21E (May 2, 2022)

That seems to be the current reality. Hopefully, all your family will stay well.

I'm boosted just once only get out just a little. So far ok, have not worn a mask.


----------



## chic (May 2, 2022)

Chris21E said:


> That seems to be the current reality. Hopefully, all your family will stay well.
> 
> I'm boosted just once only get out just a little. So far ok, have not worn a mask.


Yes, it is. So far we are all fine.


----------



## Mike (May 2, 2022)

That is sad news chic, I know that people are always
getting covid, but it seems to be OK, until someone
that you know gets it.

I hope that your Mom doesn't get it.

I still wear mask and have been boosted twice,  so I
hope that I won't get it either.

Mike.


----------



## Lara (May 2, 2022)

I too hope your Mom will be okay. Make sure she gets a lot of sleep and eats nutritionally balanced meals to boost her immune system. Here's an excellent source of food recommendations and meal ideas...
https://www.usms.org/fitness-and-tr...dLeWiJl2HS96VnRdhk4aNNHPGkT1BiVhoCJDoQAvD_BwE


----------



## Packerjohn (May 2, 2022)

Lara said:


> I too hope your Mom will be okay. Make sure she gets a lot of sleep and eats nutritionally balanced meals to boost her immune system. Here's an excellent source of food recommendations and meal ideas...
> https://www.usms.org/fitness-and-tr...dLeWiJl2HS96VnRdhk4aNNHPGkT1BiVhoCJDoQAvD_BwE


Good point here.  If you have a really bad immune system, 10 masks on your face and keeping 10 miles away from other people isn't going to save you.  Lara, your pretty smart to talk about a balanced diet.  Plenty of fresh air and daily exercise is also a pretty good way to build up your immune system.  Facebook, the smartphone, cable TV and sitting in "FoodyGoody" Restaurants wouldn't save you.


----------



## Remy (May 2, 2022)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## RadishRose (May 2, 2022)

Lara said:


> I too hope your Mom will be okay. Make sure she gets a lot of sleep and eats nutritionally balanced meals to boost her immune system. Here's an excellent source of food recommendations and meal ideas...
> https://www.usms.org/fitness-and-tr...dLeWiJl2HS96VnRdhk4aNNHPGkT1BiVhoCJDoQAvD_BwE


I liked these meal ideas!


----------



## win231 (May 2, 2022)

The purpose of mask mandates:  The experts know we're counting on them for guidance & they want to show that they're doing "Something" and also need to show that they have knowledge in an area where they have very little.  They also need to justify the signs that were erected in front of some hospitals that say _"Heroes Work Here."_
Thinking people know that the highest levels of reported infections & hospitalizations were during the mask & vaccine mandates.
Most people who are sufficiently frightened aren't able to think logically.


----------



## Sunny (May 3, 2022)

> Thinking people know that the highest levels of reported infections & hospitalizations were during the mask & vaccine mandates.





> Most people who are sufficiently frightened aren't able to think logically.


Or maybe the mandates were put in place *because of *the high levels of reported infections & hospitalizations?  Which came first, Win, the chicken or the egg?


----------



## win231 (May 3, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Or maybe the mandates were put in place *because of *the high levels of reported infections & hospitalizations?  Which came first, Win, the chicken or the egg?


Well, I'm one of those "Results-Oriented People."  If something works, I say, "Great Idea."  If something doesn't work, I acknowledge that, too.


----------



## chic (May 4, 2022)

Mike said:


> That is sad news chic, I know that people are always
> getting covid, but it seems to be OK, until someone
> that you know gets it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your concern Mike. I hope the same.


----------



## chic (May 4, 2022)

win231 said:


> Well, I'm one of those "Results-Oriented People."  If something works, I say, "Great Idea."  If something doesn't work, I acknowledge that, too.


I have to agree. So far covid response has not worked as well as we hoped it would.


----------



## chic (May 4, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I liked these meal ideas!


Thanks so much. She does eat very healthy foods because I take her shopping and I insist. Your concern is much appreciated.


----------



## chic (May 4, 2022)

Lara said:


> I too hope your Mom will be okay. Make sure she gets a lot of sleep and eats nutritionally balanced meals to boost her immune system. Here's an excellent source of food recommendations and meal ideas...
> https://www.usms.org/fitness-and-tr...dLeWiJl2HS96VnRdhk4aNNHPGkT1BiVhoCJDoQAvD_BwE


She does @Lara. Thanks so much for your concern.


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2022)

I don't think the vaccines and booster shots stop you from getting the virus, I think they just make you less sick if you do get it.


----------



## terry123 (May 4, 2022)

Tish said:


> I don't think the vaccines and booster shots stop you from getting the virus, I think they just make you less sick if you do get it.


Thats my thought also!


----------



## Sunny (May 4, 2022)

They've repeated that on the news about a zillion times.  And I get the feeling that it's not only "less sick," some people carry the virus without being sick at all. The only way they know they have it is by testing. And they still have to quarantine until they test negative. But it certainly beats getting a horrible illness.


----------



## win231 (May 4, 2022)

Sunny said:


> They've repeated that on the news about a zillion times.  And I get the feeling that it's not only "less sick," some people carry the virus without being sick at all. The only way they know they have it is by testing. And they still have to quarantine until they test negative. But it certainly beats getting a horrible illness.


Yes, they've repeated that on the news a zillion times.  But repetition does not make something true.
How many times have we heard, _"I did not....have....sex with Miss Lewinsky."
"I will spend the rest of my life looking for the real killer."
"I had no prior knowledge of the attack on Nancy Kerrigan"_


----------



## chic (May 4, 2022)

If you're ill but don't know unless you test, isn't that the definition of being well?


----------



## Sunny (May 4, 2022)

chic said:


> If you're ill but don't know unless you test, isn't that the definition of being well?
> 
> View attachment 219813


No, it isn't.  You can be very ill with any number of diseases, but if you don't test, you don't know you have them. Cancer is one that comes to mind. People can be very ill with cancer that has had a chance to spread all over their body, but they never went to a doctor or were tested, so they don't know it until it's too late.

In the case of Covid, you can be carrying the virus and spreading it to everyone you meet, including children who are too young to be vaccinated, and people who cannot be vaccinated for medical reasons. That is not the definition of being well. It's the definition of being a carrier and a spreader.

Usually, those who are vaccinated and received the boosters don't get symptoms, not any serious ones anyway. But that doesn't stop them from having the disease, and spreading it to others.


----------



## MickaC (May 4, 2022)

chic said:


> My mom was told her friend and his wife, both vaxxed, I don't know if they are boosted too,   have covid. The wife is a shut in who only sees her husband and he wears a mask 24/7 almost, even outdoors. He tests himself all the time so he's probably just covid positive and not sick. It does happen and I guess masks don't handle the job.He is quarantining himself.
> 
> Mom is keeping her distance. She hasn't had covid yet.


Sorry to hear about your mom’s friends, hope it isn’t serious for them.
I so hope your mom doesn’t get it.
Try to keep staying safe.


----------



## chic (May 6, 2022)

MickaC said:


> Sorry to hear about your mom’s friends, hope it isn’t serious for them.
> I so hope your mom doesn’t get it.
> Try to keep staying safe.


Thanks. She's fine and in good spirits. It's possible her friend just got a positive, even a false positive test. They're not in the hospital nor have they seen the doctor, nor are they sick. It's going to be ok.


----------



## Brookswood (May 12, 2022)

win231 said:


> Yes, they've repeated that on the news a zillion times.  But repetition does not make something true.
> How many times have we heard, _"I did not....have....sex with Miss Lewinsky."
> "I will spend the rest of my life looking for the real killer."
> "I had no prior knowledge of the attack on Nancy Kerrigan"_



So are any of the people who said these things experts on the corona virus?


----------

